# Where to find organic/Non GMO fruit trees?



## Catskillian

I have been searching and searching for an online nursery where I can order organic, non-gmo, and pesticide-free fruit trees, but with little luck. I did find Gurney's (http://gurneys.com) but they say nothing of their philosophy.

Any ideas?


----------



## spring77

I don't think you are going to have any luck, but I think you are worrying to much. Most nurseries do a lot of spraying true, but lets think about this. You are buying a little bitty bareroot whip. There is not a lot of surface area for pesticide residue to adhere. You plant them. They won't come into production for several years, at least two even if you are using dwarf trees. By this time any pesticide residue will be completely gone. I would find a quality nursery with the varieties you want and not worry about the chemicals they use. Your fruit will be clean. As far as the GMO issue they have not developed any GMO fruit trees. I'm sure they are working on it but it takes a wicked long time to get fruit varieties into commercial production. Jonagold and Pink Lady and the other "new" apple varieties that have come on the market in the past few years where developed in the 60's. It just takes a very long time from development to commercial acceptance. If you are an apple breeder and you see *one* variety you developed become commercially successful before you die, you can feel good about your life's work.


----------



## Catskillian

Great, thank you. My worry is on a personal level where I don't want to feed the 'bad stuff' to my kids and animals, but also, we don't spray at all right now anywhere on the property, so I was just getting paranoid about introducing anything that has been 'tampered' with in our little slice of the ecosystem.

You've said enough to ease my worries a bit.


----------



## freelove

St. Lawrence nurseries has organic fruit trees.

http://www.sln.potsdam.ny.us/

Nice trees and not too far from you perhaps?

freelove


----------



## WisJim

St Lawrence and Fedco, for sure.
They both are very concerned about their environmental impact, give lots of info on their trees, and sell a great product.
Fedco also sells seeds, and lets you know if they are certified organic or not, and if they are grown by small growers.

Jim


----------



## Catskillian

Wow! this is great. Thanks!!!


----------



## vicki in NW OH

I have ordered from Fedco for years and highly recommend them. They really have a nice variety of fruit trees including some rare older varieties.


----------



## sisterpine

Got mine from St Lawrence last fall and each of them sprouted this spring and began to grow. Never got 100 percent growth before!


----------



## Catskillian

I spent quite a bit of time on the St. Lawrence site. What a find! And the prices are reasonable as well. Actually, I was quite shocked at how cheap their apple trees are. We bought one locally and it cost double what St. Lawrence charges.


----------

